# should i feed grain free???



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

IN doing my research, I am wondering who do I know if I should be feeding my 1 yr old golden grain free or regular food. SHe is 60 lbs avg weight and avg. active, not overly. Grain free seems more like the natural diet, but has a lot of protein, any; thoughts on going grain free or a high quality like canidae, blue buffalo or innova regular formula. thanks.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

what are you feeding right now? is it not working? just my opinion i dont care for the high protein diets..ive read alot of dogs get loose stools on innova and BB. i just switched my 6 month old to ProPlan Selects from Wellness LBP, got tired of the huge poops and lots of it..i think i found his food nice small poops and less of them. He had too many issues on the higher quality foods.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Foods with grain are not necessarily bad, just because they have grain. is your dog having issues that you attribute to grain? I fed grain free for awhile and really couldn't notice a difference with my dogs. Now I feed either Canidae or Diamond Naturals. Poops are small and hard, and crumble easily.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

I recently went to a seminar regarding dog food. It did not recommend any particular food, just things to watch for. Definitely read your dog food label. Some info we were given

No soy
No BHA, no BHT
No beet pulp
Corn, wheat and chicken are typical allergens
Barley and oatmeal are good grains.
No meat byproducts - that can be any part of the animal

Since going to this seminar it has really opened my eyes to what they put in dog food. It is not a regulated industry in the US.


----------



## Bellapuppy (Jun 18, 2011)

I have always tried to avoid switching foods once a pet has been established on them. It has been known to cause gastric upset and loose stools for a few days to a week. If there's no need to change, then I'd stick with what you have been feeding. My mom had to switch to grain-free because her Boxer has an allergy to grain and corn, but she only did it out of necessity.


----------

